# Precision Screwdrivers Tesco Value



## Royal_Blue

Popped into my local Tescos yesterday and they had a set of precision screwdrivers with tweezers and a few other bits for Â£1.48 or so. Obviously it's not great quality but looks ok for somebody as a starter set or for strap/b'let changes etc. Lots of other cheap household tool sets too.


----------



## Roger

Buy the best you can afford, in my experience, cheap tools CAN, but not always, lead to scratches and heartache


----------



## Royal_Blue

I agree, just thought they were good value for somebody on a budget.


----------



## Roger

True....

but...... the quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten


----------



## JonW

The minimu you should buy is the AF set imho... these cheapies are a waste of cash ultimately...


----------



## Andy Tims

Buy cheap - pay twice.


----------



## chris l

I use the cheapies for work; they're not bad if you temper them.

First get the shafts cherry red and quench then in oil, then get 'em red again and allow to cool.

Seems to prevent them rounding off quite so quickly.

That said, I wouldn't use them on my watches!

I've had one decent set for years and don't expect to ever buy another...


----------



## Roger

Nice tip Chris,

I often wondered how it was done........we didnt get taught any metalwork at school!!

Roger


----------



## chris l

Roger said:


> Nice tip Chris,
> 
> I often wondered how it was done........we didnt get taught any metalwork at school!!
> 
> Roger


I wrote them the wrong way round; my bad - heat and cool to relax the stresses in the metal and then heat and quench to harden!

(My brain is trickling from my ears....)


----------



## jasonm

chris l said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tip Chris,
> 
> I often wondered how it was done........we didnt get taught any metalwork at school!!
> 
> Roger
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote them the wrong way round; my bad - heat and cool to relax the stresses in the metal and then heat and quench to harden!
> 
> (My brain is trickling from my ears....)
Click to expand...

Will you make me a sword?


----------



## chris l

jasonm said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tip Chris,
> 
> I often wondered how it was done........we didnt get taught any metalwork at school!!
> 
> Roger
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote them the wrong way round; my bad - heat and cool to relax the stresses in the metal and then heat and quench to harden!
> 
> (My brain is trickling from my ears....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you make me a sword?
Click to expand...

I have done, for a bet; had to have a distinct 'hamon' line to win. I've never been so hot for so long in my life....

So, in the light of the experience, I respectfully decline...

But I'm perfect willing to advise.....

Start with one of these....

http://jantzsupply.com/cartease/item-detail.cfm?ID=XM1620

5% carbon steel. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## bry1975

Good ole American steel, 1095 thats SAE or ASTM code isnt it 

Stick to BS or En grade steel jase :tongue2: dats B.S. 060 A 96, or B.S. EN 44 B :lol:


----------



## jasonm

Yeah...bleep bleep Pi 3.11 sigma 1.99 recurring widget snaffle blomb snibble .... :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Yeah...bleep bleep Pi 3.11 sigma 1.99 recurring widget snaffle blomb snibble .... :huh:


Would that be Arkwright`s left-handed Accrington recurring widget snaffle blomb snibble? :huh:


----------



## ketiljo

JonW said:


> The minimu you should buy is the AF set imho... these cheapies are a waste of cash ultimately...


I agree, the A/F ones are quite good for the price. I 've heard some compare them with Bergeon.


----------



## swubb

Would you recommend something like this (ebay item 220359526451) for a beginner set of screwdrivers? :bb:

Or any other suggestions?


----------



## swubb

swubb said:


> Would you recommend something like this (ebay item 220359526451) for a beginner set of screwdrivers? :bb:
> 
> Or any other suggestions?


I'll try to get a pic up asap to avoid having you trawl ebay


----------



## swubb




----------



## jasonm

Perfect....


----------

